# Best snow foam for shifting dirt??



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi guys,
Probably been asked before but recommendations please on the best snow foams for shifting light dirt?
I currently use obsession wax sf with my ad sf lance but would like to know what you guys recommend..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk arctic very good dilution rates 40-80ml filled up with warm water and cleans really well


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Obsession Wax Blizzard is actually my favorite but for purely cleaning power most will suggest BH Auto foam. I personally really like Slick Monkey Arctic Monkey, was very impressed with both the foam, dwell time and cleaning power which I found was as good or even slightly better than Auto foam.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Bilthamber auto foam - very good stuff but its the only foam iv tried lol


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

BH Autofoam the snow foam option. But have a look at Autoglanz Spritzer it is a foaming pre wash that can be used like a snow foam through a pw lance. 

Awesome stuff and the best i've used for a contact-less wash .


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Cheers guys, think I will go for bh auto foam :thumb:


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> BH Autofoam the snow foam option. But have a look at Autoglanz Spritzer it is a foaming pre wash that can be used like a snow foam through a pw lance.
> 
> Awesome stuff and the best i've used for a contact-less wash .


Infact scrap that, just seen pittsys review on the spritzer so think I'm going to try that one lol so thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Kam09 said:


> Infact scrap that, just seen pittsys review on the spritzer so think I'm going to try that one lol so thanks for the info :thumb:


sale on at the moment mate. good luck


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Angelwax fast foam is my favourite, tried a few and not been too impressed.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I use Auto Foam myself (not as a snow foam but through a pump sprayer) and I do rate it very highly, but I've also been really impressed with Auto Glanz's nwe stuff (specifically Bug Off and their Alkalloy wheel cleaner) so I'm sure Spritzer will do a job for you :thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Gyeon Q2M Foam superb cleaning power especially in winter.Dilute 1to5 through a foam lance. leave on for 5 mins rinse off. expensive but well worth it for personal use
todds


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for BH auto foam and add in Carchem snow foam as an alternative.

Good luck with your choice.

Andy


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bilt hamber good and cheap and versatile lance pump spray or just mixed with water in bottle. Currently using gyeon Q2 foam as it better for coatings recommend either.


----------



## bennyboi (Aug 26, 2014)

I use slick monkey its pretty damn good at shifting the dirt definitely on par with BH

https://slickmonkey.co.uk/exterior-care/shampoo-foam/arctic-monkey-snow-foam.html


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

bennyboi said:


> I use slick monkey its pretty damn good at shifting the dirt definitely on par with BH
> 
> https://slickmonkey.co.uk/exterior-care/shampoo-foam/arctic-monkey-snow-foam.html


Have to agree benny boi. I tested and reviewed it, just as nice as BH but with better dilutions (through a lance), smells better and clings longer.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Have to agree benny boi. I tested and reviewed it, just as nice as BH but with better dilutions (through a lance), smells better and clings longer.


but smell and dwell do not clean :thumb: bh by far the best


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

^^As above^^

I like wet dribble foam because as it sheets off the car for about 3mins or so it takes the dirt particles with it. Wash dirt off first with the pressure washer. Solid foam just keeps the particles there on the car so you just essentially pressure washed the car twice while still leaving a film on the car.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> but smell and dwell do not clean :thumb: bh by far the best


Scent definitely doesn't but it's always a nice feature to have over another comparable product. My preferred foam doesn't have this feature but it would be a slightly nicer product if it did.

In your opinion dwell doesn't but I would have to disagree, dependent of course on the specific product itself. I find a longer dwell time can result in the foam absorbing into the dirt more efficiently and in turn you remove more when rinsing.

Obviously it has to be the correct thickness of foam, something too thick like shaving foam won't absorb into anything but Slick Monkey, 80-100ml per foam bottle gives a perfect foam in my opinion and cleans every bit as well as BH from my own results.

It then comes down to the cost, initial outlay is about £7-8 more for the Slick Monkey but it offers better dilutions (as a foam) compared to the BH. Not 100% sure on amounts as it requires a test of the individual foam lance but 150-200ml is usually required for the 4% ratio at the panel BH suggest.

That gives you Slick Monkey as the winner with nicer foam, cleaning power on par if not better, a lovely scent and also cheaper in 5L form per wash. BH's holy grail is using via pump sprayer, much better product used that way that costs much less per wash.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Scent definitely doesn't but it's always a nice feature to have over another comparable product. My preferred foam doesn't have this feature but it would be a slightly nicer product if it did.
> 
> In your opinion dwell doesn't but I would have to disagree, dependent of course on the specific product itself. I find a longer dwell time can result in the foam absorbing into the dirt more efficiently and in turn you remove more when rinsing.
> 
> ...


But all above is meaningless, the guy just wants the best cleaning, nothing to do with smell or price. As for dwell there are many different factors that can change this such as how dirty the car is, what lsp is on the car, how old the lsp is and even the weather, Bh will dwell for more than enough time to clean. 
never needed to use the BH through a pump sprayer, only through snow foamer and 150-200 ml is way to much.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> But all above is meaningless, the guy just wants the best cleaning, nothing to do with smell or price. As for dwell there are many different factors that can change this such as how dirty the car is, what lsp is on the car, how old the lsp is and even the weather, Bh will dwell for more than enough time to clean.
> never needed to use the BH through a pump sprayer, only through snow foamer and 150-200 ml is way to much.


I would hardly say meaningless. The OP has asked for the best cleaning foam. I have offered two choices of foam here based on opinion. Both clean as well as each other (I think). The difference is one works out cheaper per wash, smells better (making it nicer to use) & looks better on the car. Yeah, they are all irrelevant for performance but they are added bonuses the more expensive one again doesn't offer.

I don't rate BH used through a snow foam lance at all. I went with the hype and was left dissapointed. Not because of the cleaning power but the dilutions/costs plus ultimately it doesn't suit my detailing routine either. As a pre-wash in a pump sprayer/hand foamer is it much more efficient with the same cleaning power, this reduces costs for the 4% foam to panel ratio so reduces costs as well making it better used this way IMO.

Could I ask have you tested the water flow through your own lance and calculated what is required for the 4% BH suggest? Your the only person that I have heard saying 150-200ml is too much.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=290557

Review of the Bilt Hamber Auto Foam with the calculations all done. Obviously it all depends on water flow coming out the individual lance but not going to be huge variations on these calculations..


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Guys what about car chems snow foam? How do you rate it?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tried it, decent enough stuff but nothing spectacular. Depends what sort of price it is available for.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well Brian I'm going to try the slick monkeys sf and they will be doing waxstock deals online as they wont be there on Sunday..
So thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Let me know what you think Kam


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> I would hardly say meaningless. The OP has asked for the best cleaning foam. I have offered two choices of foam here based on opinion. Both clean as well as each other (I think). The difference is one works out cheaper per wash, smells better (making it nicer to use) & looks better on the car. Yeah, they are all irrelevant for performance but they are added bonuses the more expensive one again doesn't offer.
> 
> I don't rate BH used through a snow foam lance at all. I went with the hype and was left dissapointed. Not because of the cleaning power but the dilutions/costs plus ultimately it doesn't suit my detailing routine either. As a pre-wash in a pump sprayer/hand foamer is it much more efficient with the same cleaning power, this reduces costs for the 4% foam to panel ratio so reduces costs as well making it better used this way IMO.
> 
> Could I ask have you tested the water flow through your own lance and calculated what is required for the 4% BH suggest? Your the only person that I have heard saying 150-200ml is too much.


I dont see how the monkey works out cheaper, firstly in your test you used 90ml to 700ml of water, way stronger than the majority use BH at (100ml t0 900ml water), secondly on monkeys site it is only available in 500 or 1ltr. 1 ltr is £12 + delivery (£3.10), where as BH Is £17 delivered from polished bliss. Slick monkey themselves state 100ml to 900ml for dirty car.

When it come to calculations is not just BH that you have to take into consideration the water flow. it is the same for all snow foams, your power washers water flow has a impact on its performance.
As with all snow foams i try i find what works and not just what it says on the tin, again to many variables such as water hardness power washer etc.
Dont know who you have talked to but majority use only 100ml, 150-200ml is too much, maybe thats why you didnt get on with it and think its expensive


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Again your wrong monkey. Contact slick monkey directly and it's £25 for 5L. We can debate this matter for days no doubt but this will be my last post on the matter as unlike you, I have been posting and quoting nothing but facts/calculations and not just making numbers up. Did you even read the above review stating all the calculations for 4% and what the reviewer concluded?

Your correct I did. I have a little abarth, tiny little car. I don't need 1L of foam to coat it. I am hardly going to half a tiny sample bottle so used the full lot and diluted it accordingly to suit the size of my car.

Now lets get onto why it is cheaper. Slick monkey DO NOT state a ratio, simply that 50-100ml and fill your litre bottle up. BH don't state a exact number hence why we need to make the calculations in the first place. This work s out at 100-200ml per litre bottle (double the slick monkey dilution) and this isn't a guess like you but the actual calculated figure. I am no mathematical genius but that is twice as much product. For the same amount of washes you need 2x the amount of BH. 

17x2 = £34 compared to the £25 of slick monkey.

Finally it isn't the same for all snow foams simply because other companies state a proper amount per 1l lance bottle you should use, BH doesn’t. Why would you need to calculate your flow rate and foam % hitting the panel when a company tells you already 100ml and top up to 1L is how you use their snow foam.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Again your wrong monkey. Contact slick monkey directly and it's £25 for 5L. We can debate this matter for days no doubt but this will be my last post on the matter as unlike you, I have been posting and quoting nothing but facts/calculations and not just making numbers up. Did you even read the above review stating all the calculations for 4% and what the reviewer concluded?
> 
> Your correct I did. I have a little abarth, tiny little car. I don't need 1L of foam to coat it. I am hardly going to half a tiny sample bottle so used the full lot and diluted it accordingly to suit the size of my car.
> 
> ...


o dear Brian, you really do not understand snow foams or pressure washers do you. So you think that if a supplier states 100ml in a bottle that is going to work the same never mind what power washer you use :wall:. That is just ridiculous. go and buy a karcher £100 power washer and see if it works as well as a top of the range karcher pro. It wont, so for the poorer £100 power wash you will need more snow foam to clean the same, so your power washer plays a big part in how much snow foam you need. IE the way BH says, the technical way. other just use the 100ml or an inch or 2 as a simpler, easier way for people to work it out.
I saw that review when it was first put on hear, and it is still as usless now as it was when it first came out. where is the attempts with a lesser dilution?. All that shows is if you fill the bottle full of snow foam it will remove all the dirt and probably half the lsp as well. thats like using a lump hammer to put a tick in . Infact in your own view that is way too much as you clearly state 200ml per ltr although that is still to much. to many people have got obsessed with the 4% mix. Infact i have read on here where people have been using it at 100ml to 900ml and been really happy with the cleaning, then read about the 4% mix and doubled up to 200ml :wall:
Infact the truth is BH advise 4% as optimum cleaning, yet anyone who buys it gets a info sheet on the product. it clearly states on that sheet it can be used from 1% upto 5% mix.:thumb:
http://www.bilthamber.com/media/downloads/Auto-foam_Tec.pdf

Slick monkey dont state they do a 5ltr on there site but on top of the £25 there will be delivery to add and unless you have bought some all your thoughts and findings come from using it at 90ml to 700ml of water. which is way stronger than the figures you are using for your above calculations. 
I use bh at 100ml to 900ml water and it cleans better than any other i have used.


----------

